# Job briefing



## topnotchtree (Jan 16, 2004)

While doing line clearance, the voltage of the lines plays a part on how you do the trimming. A lot of primary lines we trim for around here cary 4,800 volts. Another voltage we regularly trim for is 13,200 volts. The bigger voltage USUALLY merits a larger diameter wire. We were sent to Maryland to do restoration work after Isabelle. I trimmed for 3 days before I learned the (small) wires I was trimming for was carrying 12,000 volts. Assuming smaller wires meant smaller volts I trimmed a little closer to the wires than I would have had I known the actual voltage from the beginning. Nothing bad happened and nobody was hurt, but it serves myself as a lesson not to jump into things in a hurry.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 19, 2004)

The diameter of the line dictates current capacity, not voltage. In legs that feet only 1 can, and aren't likely to be tapped into anytime soon, they'll switch to a smaller gauge to save money.

Does the utility hand out circuit maps for you guys? Mass Electric did, which came in handy!


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 20, 2004)

Honestly I do not remember getting circuit maps, but then as a j-man I sit on the dumb side of the truck and was not paying too much attention to where we were. Pretty much, the g.f. led us around to the work. I am sure if I had asked what the voltage was I would have gotten an answer.But, thats my point, I didn't ask.We were actually in your part of the country there Eric. We stayed in Salisbury. There was actually very little emergency work to do there. They had us trimming maintenence most of the time!


----------



## NeTree (Jan 20, 2004)

Well I'll be darned! I worked Merrimac Valley under Ron Boucher. 

Do you remember who the locals were up there?

Small world.


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 22, 2004)

The only guy that I remember was a spray crew foreman, I think his name was Brian. He seemed pretty wild and had many funny stories. I do not remember the gf's name. We got there the day before Isabelle hit. Hotel rooms were scarce cause of the race at dover downs.We did a couple of storm jobs way down at the southern tip of the penninsula, and a few more scattered storm jobs, but for the most part we trimmed out the city of Delmar. Great poeple down there . It was fun. I remember the most everybody was amazed we did not trim with those hydraulic stick saws. We were trained to do the work with a power saw.Seems trimmers there are trained to work with stick-saws. Guess its what you are used to.


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, we met the head forester from connective too. I am bad with names. I aslo know you will never get me in another "Friendlys" resteraunt. That place was horrible! The Connective service center in salisbury put out a breakfast buffet every morning for us(and all other out-of-towners) We usually barbequed on the trucks for lunch, and dinner was usually at applebees, which was right in front of our hotel. Walking distance from a bar! It was a good time!


----------



## Curtis James (Jan 30, 2004)

I think the job briefing thing is real important also. I ask alot of question whether there is a job briefing or not. I always know what I am working around. I stick to the companies minimum work distances too, It is my life up their.
Even just to get all minds with safety freshly brought to the surface of the brain.


----------

